# Insane 1000 Rep Arm Workout



## walktts (May 20, 2004)

This is the light arm workout I did yesterday, it took 25 minutes, give it a try.
Percentages based on 1 rep max.

4 exercise *Giant Super Set* (3 sets each)

1) Pushdowns with straight handle
20% x 100
15% x 100
10% x 100

2) Cable Curls with EZ curl handle
20% x 100
15% x 100
10% x 100

3) Skull Crushers with EZ curl bar
20% x 50
15% x 50
10% x 100

4) Standing Curls with EZ curl bar
20% x 50
15% x 50
10% x 100

My intentions were 100 reps on all sets, but 50 was the best I could do.


----------



## Chris52686 (May 20, 2004)

You are absolutely INSANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 20, 2004)

Man that sounds like a first class ticket to overtraining....but...if it works for you I say go for it


----------



## walktts (May 20, 2004)

Just done every once in a while one 25 minute workout isn't overtraining.  Higher rep workouts work different fibers and the vascular and nervous system.  It helps them keep up on heavier days.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

It works different fibers? Which fibers would those be? And how does doing that much differently affect the nervous system than any other routine?


----------



## walktts (May 20, 2004)

Fast and Slow Twitch Muscle Fibers - How they affect your performance

Following the principle of overload is the cornerstone of training. With consistent endurance training muscle fibers can develop more mitochondria and surrounding capillaries. In this way training improves your muscle's ability to cope with and adapt to the stress of exercise.


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2004)

You expect to gain size from that type of routine?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

You said it works different fiber types. How does it work different fiber types than more "standard" ways to train the arms? The answer is it doesn't. I understand the three fiber types and the roles they play. 

Here's a simple fact: When you start a lift, your TypeII fibers kick in. Those fibers will only work for a few seconds before they're done at which point you do the remainder of your set relying pretty much exclusively on your TypeI fibers.

So why would 100 reps work different fibers than 10 reps? The answer is, again, it doesn't.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

Also, the text you took from that site about overtraining does not apply at all to anything you're trying to say. In fact, in the context you took it out of, it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## walktts (May 20, 2004)

100 is just a number a goal to shoot for, it could be 50 or 20 whatever.  100 is a challenge.

and it says overloading.


----------



## walktts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> You expect to gain size from that type of routine?



It's not really a routine, it's just one workout.  I try to mix it up as much as possible.


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 20, 2004)

I know that I would get over trained at least, but like I said man, you know your body better than I do.  If doing 100 reps would put more mass on my arms than doing 15-20 reps, then heck man, i would do that workout all of the time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

you wouldnt get overtrained at that low of weight...
it would be a cardio workout for your arms


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

this reminds me of the time my friend did
213 reps in a row, nonstop
with 55 lbs on bench press


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2004)

Insane is probably a nice description, I wouldn't do that often or your elbows are going to hate you.


----------



## walktts (May 21, 2004)

It's not meant to do often, just a shock, every once in a while.


----------



## walktts (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Insane is probably a nice description, I wouldn't do that often or your elbows are going to hate you.




It doesn't bother my elbows at all, heavy days do that.


----------

